# Some of our Wedding Photos!



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We finally got some wedding pictures back from our photographer! :chili: This is just his blog post, like our engagement shots, so only a few of the pups! I will post more of the pups when we get the rest of the photos! :thumbsup:

Wedding Pictures!

My personal puppy faves: 








Me and Ozzie, my heart dog :heart:








Lisa giving her signature ear kisses :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, these pictures put a smile on my face

but the icing on the cake was.....well the cake itself: the 2 fluffs creation was a work of art:
how adorable was that. Did you preserve them?

And you are a prize to your husband: so pretty and endearing.

Congratulations and Mazal Tov:drinkup:




*


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I most definitely kept that cake topper! I am keeping it forever  Unfortunately, half of Ozzie's little bow tie broke off at some point being packed up that night, but you still get the idea!  We also have the top tier in our freezer for our 1st anniversary!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging:Courtney, what a beautiful bride you are, stunning, Congrats to you both, may God Bless you both with his love.
I really enjoyed all the pictures, my hubby even looked at them
Your wedding was story book, perfect even down to the little white fluff angels:wub:
love the wedding topper, just the perfect ending to the wedding.
I'm so happy for you both:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations to you both. May you have a long and healthy life together. You sure do make a beautiful couple. Loved all of the pictures.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What lovely pictures, and congratulations!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

You are very beautiful. The wedding pictures were the most wonderful pictures I have seen for a wedding. May I ask where you got the pups wedding cake topper made.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Wishing you a lifetime of love, laughter, happiness and puppy kisses!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

fran said:


> May I ask where you got the pups wedding cake topper made.


Absolutely! Laurie Valko made the wedding cake topper, her website can be found here. I think I found her here on SM, too! :w00t:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! The cake is amazingly wonderful


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Loved all the pictures, everything looks beautiful.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm out of the loop, congratulations of getting married!! Such beautiful photos. I love the cake topper :wub: you are so pretty!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Courtney what a beautiful bride you are. Congrats!! Lovely pictures.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So adorable. I love the second one.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just beautiful! I really enjoyed looking at all your pictures. What a special day!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Beautiful wedding, beautiful bride, and I just love the cake topper.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a beautiful wedding. :wub: You are a stunning bride.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous photos! And I love the cake topper!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! And, you are a beautiful bride! I love the cake topper! 

Thank you for sharing all of the pictures!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Beautiful pictures, and a beautiful bride.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Your pictures are beautiful...the first photo is so sweet.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Courtney, these really are beautiful pictures, you will treasure them forever. The cake topper is the cutest. Congratulations!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you all, you are all so sweet :heart: I will definitely post more puppy pictures when I get the rest back!


----------

